# WTF.  Urine tests for steroids?



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2011)

I always thought it could only be done through blood work, but apparently I'm wrong.

Steroidconfirm.com


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure if serious


----------



## SFW (Jun 13, 2011)

> _Anabolic agents that are commonly abused:_
> 
> » Testosterone
> » Noretiochola
> ...


 
Im calling bs on that accuracy from urine.


----------



## millertime (Jun 13, 2011)

there are only a couple of labs that will test for aas short of being an pro ball player you got nothing to worry about and it is realy expensive too why a normal 4 panel test your gtg


----------



## millertime (Jun 13, 2011)

even 7 panel they wont see it most likely


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 13, 2011)

So what your saying is...

someone gets called in for a random drug test at work, they pee in the cup, and the test will come back as a false positive? 

then they will investigate it, and identify the drug?

OR

they pee in a cup, the 4 panel test which everyone uses doesn't catch anything and they go back to work?


----------



## millertime (Jun 13, 2011)

4 panel for sure i have passed then on a cycle. sometime on a 7 panel they test for a balance in something i forget but even then it wasnt sure and what i read most will pass through your system in 3 0r 4 weeks. all the piss test i have taken they tell you what they are testing for meth weed coke opiets(herrion victionide oxy) it is just plain too exspensive to test for aas.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kind of funny I read an article that says they can a few days ago. I am in the military and I don't take steroids but found this interesting.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DoD labs          are equipped to test for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamines, LSD, opiates          (including morphine and heroin), barbiturates and PCP. But not all samples          are tested for all of these drugs. [/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Every sample          gets tested for marijuana, cocaine and amphetamines, including ecstasy.          Tests for other drugs are done at random on different schedules for each          lab. Some laboratories do test every sample for every drug. [/FONT]
       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Commanders          can request samples be tested for steroids. In this case, the samples          are sent to the Olympic testing laboratory at the University of California          at Los Angeles. [/FONT]


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 14, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Kind of funny I read an article that says they can a few days ago. I am in the military and I don't take steroids but found this interesting.
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DoD labs          are equipped to test for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamines, LSD, opiates          (including morphine and heroin), barbiturates and PCP. But not all samples          are tested for all of these drugs. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Every sample          gets tested for marijuana, cocaine and amphetamines, including ecstasy.          Tests for other drugs are done at random on different schedules for each          lab. *Some laboratories do test every sample for every drug.* [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Commanders          can request samples be tested for steroids. In this case, the samples          are sent to the Olympic testing laboratory at the University of California          at Los Angeles. [/FONT]



cmon really? every sample, every drug? how is that even practical? This is what the military is spending their money on eh. 

I guess since the budget is in the trillions of dollars, might as well buy 1,000 dump trucks full of AAS and hand 'em out like candy


----------



## millertime (Jun 14, 2011)

the way it works in the miliary usualy a least with me they would test everyone at one time in the company but only realy test 15% everyone knew that but if they called a group of 20 or so they are testing everyone there


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 14, 2011)

Got tested when in the forces.
Was on cycle and passed.
Find it hard to believe you can detect Testosterone in your piss.
Maybe Orals....


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 14, 2011)

testosterone is in every man regardless on cycle o off, so they woud have to check levels for confirmation


----------



## vannesb (Jun 15, 2011)

millertime said:


> even 7 panel they wont see it most likely


 I will guarntee it wont!! my wife works at a treatment center and gives drug test!  Not something a typical pannel checks for!  However they are now testing for K2 the fake pot!


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

According to many sites, the detection time for test enth is about 3 months.  How do they drug test you for test enth except just testing if your test level is very high or not.


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 15, 2011)

my management team knows i'm cycling and couldn't give a shit. They called me dumb and crazy, and I got to tell them it's good to know that even when my balls shrink, they're still bigger than theirs.

/end


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 15, 2011)

I had several buddies in the Marines and the way they tell it is if their unit suspects you of juice (and actually cares), they can have you tested but the test costs around $1000 and comes out of the units budget.  So needless to say tests never happen as far they know.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> cmon really? every sample, every drug? how is that even practical? This is what the military is spending their money on eh.
> 
> I guess since the budget is in the trillions of dollars, might as well buy 1,000 dump trucks full of AAS and hand 'em out like candy



Its actually a little more complicated then that. They usualy only test about 10% of the company about once a week and there are about 200 in a co. The piss is sent out and they will only test 1-2 bottles of piss out of the whole box for mary j , coc , and lcd. If one comes back hot the whole box of piss gets tested for everything. Also when they test the 1-2 from the 10 % at the lab they switch it up like every ten boxes they will test for heroin then switch to oxycodone and so on and so on. And according to that article  one of the labs in the U.S actually test for everything no matter what . But there are many labs across the country and it goes through on a rotational basis. The only reason I know about the first part of what I talked about is because I am friends with one of the medics that does it. And for the steroids that is crazy I thought they had to test for test too. But now they have certain chemicals that react with different substances say dbol is green and tren is blue. But they have to test for each independently they can't just run one test all at once.Don't quote me on the steroids because I have never been tested personally. But I am sure they just send your piss out for a basic test to see if your testosterone is elevated and if it is they probably call you in for blood work and try an narrow it down. Either way its easy to hide just don't take you top off and buy big pt shirts. And when your our try an dress conservative. Either way it all depends on your unit weather they care or not some are anal and some are not.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nah, they need blood to see your test levels. Also, if they only see a compound in your piss (its been broken down) they will not know wtf it is anyways. If for some ungodly reason they do find this out tell them your on a prohormone.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> cmon really? every sample, every drug? how is that even practical? This is what the military is spending their money on eh.
> 
> I guess since the budget is in the trillions of dollars, might as well buy 1,000 dump trucks full of AAS and hand 'em out like candy





Oh and don't get me started the army times had an article last week saying that the gi bill is over kill and we don't deserve to get full tuition assistance when we get out of the military and to top it off another jackass said that people that use the VA hospital because of injuries sustained in the miltary should start to pay to receive treatment it should not be free anymore.There trying to take away anything that is good most soldiers  are on food stamps en shit we right above the line of poverty a pay is concerned  Fuckem Im gettin out !!!!!


----------



## minimal (Jun 15, 2011)

dirtbiker666 said:


> And for the steroids that is crazy I thought they had to test for test too. But now they have certain chemicals that react with different substances say dbol is green and tren is blue.



do they have a testing substance for something like test enth?  i wonder if test enth leaves a metabolite that's different than natural endogenous test.


----------



## Kirk B (Jun 15, 2011)

My boys were on probation, and work test don't test for aas  at all unless you got booked for roids they will not dish out the money for it it's only in major sporting event's that are really have to worry about this


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> Nah, they need blood to see your test levels. Also, if they only see a compound in your piss (its been broken down) they will not know wtf it is anyways. If for some ungodly reason they do find this out tell them your on a prohormone.




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Commanders          can request samples be tested for steroids. In this case, the samples          are sent to the Olympic testing laboratory at the University of California          at Los Angeles". That is what I thought too bro they send the piss to the same place they test Olympic athletes. [/FONT]I'm telling you modern technology is a bitch.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> My boys were on probation, and work test don't test for aas  at all unless you got booked for roids they will not dish out the money for it it's only in major sporting event's that are really have to worry about this


Yea civilian jobs don't give a damn although they are cracking down on law enforcement and fire fighters.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 16, 2011)

so no probation test would be pos?


----------



## brundel (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been on probation and or parole for 10 years.
Been on AAS for 10 years as well.
Never had a + test.


----------



## LAM (Jun 16, 2011)

probation and parole does not test for AAS, it is ** costly, they use test strips.

in terms of testing for AAS look for known metabolites not the actual substance. even a blood test would not show AAS use unless it was being sent ** the lab specifically for such.  normally they just look at the T:E ratio


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 16, 2011)

robbiek426 said:


> Nah, they need blood ** see your test levels. Also, if they only see a compound in your piss (its been broken down) they will not know wtf it is anyways. If for some ungodly reason they do find this out tell them your on a prohormone.




Yup. PH metabolites will show up in Urine. Hell you can even see them in stagnant piss (I used to piss in bottles in Iraq to increase my life expectancy).

 They differ from compound to compound though, and I would imagine the testing would have to be compound-specific; ie superdrol metabolites, DHEA etc etc.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 16, 2011)

Also read this: Understanding the Testosterone to Epitestosterone Ratio Drug Test!

"if an athlete's *urine test* produces a ratio that is above 4:1 ..."


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 16, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Yup. PH metabolites will show up in Urine. Hell you can even see them in stagnant piss (I used to piss in bottles in Iraq to increase my life expectancy).
> 
> They differ from compound to compound though, and I would imagine the testing would have to be compound-specific; ie superdrol metabolites, DHEA etc etc.



How does missing in bottles increase life expectancy? Just curious as I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been UA tested at school, work, and while on probation for DUI and always passed my tests. Probation officer even asked me to my face if was on gear. I told him hell no.....he said it will show up in my UA and I called BS. I must have been right.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 16, 2011)

haha I love the faux cap they put on epitest concentrations "200ng/ml"...which is insanely high. Most people produce 300-1200ng/deciliter of test. This means that if you're crafty enough, you can take grams of test, and just include some epitest in there right? Titrate it to give you a 3:1 ratio and you're golden.


----------



## brundel (Jun 16, 2011)

jrp4277 said:


> How does missing in bottles increase life expectancy? Just curious as I don't quite understand what you mean.



There is water in urine.
Iraq is a desert.


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah ok.  Got it.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 16, 2011)

jrp4277 said:


> How does missing in bottles increase life expectancy? Just curious as I don't quite understand what you mean.



Off topic, but multiple ways. Instead of risking getting sniped at our PB or being blown up by mortars and rocket attacks, you just pissed in a bottle inside your sandbagged wooden shack (you could call them CHUs). Showering was a pain in the ass. Also some missions (sometimes 36+ hours) required that we leave NOTHING behind...nothing...use your imagination on that one.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 17, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> I've been UA tested at school, work, and while on probation for DUI and always passed my tests. Probation officer even asked me to my face if was on gear. I told him hell no.....he said it will show up in my UA and I called BS. I must have been right.



Yeah you called his bluff on that one. Apparently though it is possible with enough urine according to the article. As a matter of fact, testosterone itself was first isolated from many liters of piss collected from multiple male subjects (if I got my history right).

I just think your standard run-of-the-mill 4 panel/panel 4 piss test is what most people refer to when talking about a urinalysis. Anything beyond that is more cash, and nothing your standard employer or commander is gonna f*ck with without probable cause or suspicion.

This may or may not be related, but my wife's sister works in the hospital. They do diagnostic urine tests. She said sometimes the hospital will bill the patient upwards of $365 for panel 7 I believe (piss test)... Just to give you an idea.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 17, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have been on probation and or parole for 10 years.
> Been on AAS for 10 years as well.
> Never had a + test.


 
Wow that is a long time Brundel.  I am curious as to what landed you so much time.  Any chance of sending a PM?  Just curious totally understand if you don't want to share.  It has got to be tough to go that long without any drugs or alcohol use.  Hats off Brundel.


----------



## bobbyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Yeah you called his bluff on that one. Apparently though it is possible with enough urine according to the article. As a matter of fact, testosterone itself was first isolated from many liters of piss collected from multiple male subjects (if I got my history right).
> 
> I just think your standard run-of-the-mill 4 panel/panel 4 piss test is what most people refer to when talking about a urinalysis. Anything beyond that is more cash, and nothing your standard employer or commander is gonna f*ck with without probable cause or suspicion.
> 
> This may or may not be related, but my wife's sister works in the hospital. They do diagnostic urine tests. She said sometimes the hospital will bill the patient upwards of $365 for panel 7 I believe (piss test)... Just to give you an idea.


 

I graduated last year from respiratory therapy school and had to do a UA to get into the program. I'm pretty sure we did a 10 panel and it cost us 40$. I've spent the past year working in health care and can assure you....you don't ever get what you pay for.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jun 17, 2011)

bobbyboy said:


> I graduated last year from respiratory therapy school and had to do a UA to get into the program. I'm pretty sure we did a 10 panel and it cost us 40$. I've spent the past year working in health care and can assure you....you don't ever get what you pay for.



I heard that. You can't tell me it costs $2200 to run a damn MRI machine. FML.

 Some stories I hear my sister in law tell me make me wonder... Kinda like, if you really knew what went on in the kitchen at your favorite restaurant you probably wouldn't go anymore.


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 17, 2011)

yea that crazy


----------



## jsmithstone12 (Jun 17, 2011)

i dont think i would eat in re


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 21, 2011)

bumping an old thread.. so it's my understanding if your going through a pre employment drug screening (construction) test-e and test-c will not show up, even if it did they wouldn't be able to know?


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 21, 2011)

Highley doubt that u will be tested for juice bro. I've never tested posotive and I've been piss tested tons of times while on juice for probation. I'm sure the employment test doesn't want to pay $1000+ for a stupid test.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Aug 21, 2011)

they are testing for herbal incense now? this is news to me.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Wow that is a long time Brundel.  I am curious as to what landed you so much time.  Any chance of sending a PM?  Just curious totally understand if you don't want to share.  It has got to be tough to go that long without any drugs or alcohol use.  Hats off Brundel.



Brundel killed a man for stealing his vial of tren. /truestory


----------



## animalpak44 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ye they got to do several tests for all the different kinds of gear oil, water based, and orals. They only be likely to do it if you got caught with possesion or selling gear. I'm bout to start my cycle and I'm also on probation for theft so I ll let you all know wut happens


----------

